
Convicted of On-Line Sex Crimes, but with No Victims - fortran77
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/08/26/magazine/sex-offender-operation-net-nanny.html
======
retox
He went to meet someone who told him they were 13 and he asked if she was into
bondage. He's not a victim, he's a wannabe child rapist.

------
rolph
what is the inverse of grooming? moorg-ing?

as in culturing a "?sex addict?" into attempting to be a predator of a
nonexistent victim.

im thinking that if i texted that i have red eyes and green skin i could lure
someone into a sting for wanting to "do" a treefrog and the charges of
attempted beastiality would stick

